# libav? ffmpeg? What happened?



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 14, 2011)

libav just yesterday:


> We, as a group of FFmpeg developers, have decided to continue developing FFmpeg under the name Libav. All existing infrastructure will be transferred to the libav.org domain.


but ffmpeg.org still exists and no such announcement is there. What's going on?


----------



## xibo (Mar 14, 2011)

since they're saying they were "a group of ffmpeg developers", rather then "the ffmpeg developers", I'd guess the libav folks forked their variant, or so...


----------



## ckester (Mar 14, 2011)

I just read about this on phoronix.  Yes, there's been a fork of the project.  Apparently there was a dispute over commit rights and other project management issues, and a group of 7 "leaders" lost a recent vote that was taken to resolve the dispute.  It's these "leaders" who have created the libav fork.  They claim to be the ones who had been doing most of the work on ffmpeg, so it will be interesting to see which branch of the fork shows the most vitality.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 14, 2011)

There was some conflict earlier in the year as well. LWN posted some info, and thereâ€™s more in the comments. Probably the same group.


----------

